# Hello from Southern Illinois



## ILINIMUD (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello, 

This is my first bow hunting season, and i have got a doe. Trying to fill my buck tag but i dont think i will accomplish it this late in the season. I want to thank everyone here for the honest opinions, with minimal bashing. This site has already helped me.

Right now iam shooting a PSE Spyder V4 that i bought from a co-worker for 40 bucks. It was a great starter bow, but now i am ready to uprgrade. The Quest line is on the top of my list, but there are so many great companies and products that my head is spinning. Hopefully i can make a decision soon. The "Pro" shops in my area seem to be nearly unwilling to set stuff up for me to shoot. The only bow i have shot is the Martin Cheetah, and it was ok, but i have nothing to compare it to.Look forward to talking to you all.

-Cameron


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Cameron. Have fun here.


----------



## carpsniper (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello Cameron, Where in IL? I'm from (near) Bloomington.

If you have trouble finding a shop to help you, PM me.
You're right there are a lot of great bows out there. You need to try as many as possible before making a decision.

Good Luck.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello from Massac County. Where you located in Southern Illinois?


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome 2 Archery Talk!:smile:


----------



## ILAntlrAddct (May 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT!

I am located in Newton, IL if you know where thats at. Im probably not all that far from you.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## grnrch (Mar 29, 2007)

*pro shop*

Cameron come to Monticello Blueridge Backwoods they will set up and let you shoot anything they have which is alot, welcome to archery talk.


----------



## ILINIMUD (Dec 22, 2009)

ILAntlrAddct said:


> Welcome to AT!
> 
> I am located in Newton, IL if you know where thats at. Im probably not all that far from you.


I know just where Newton is. Still havent been able to pull the next state record Bass out of your lake up there. LoL

I live in Crossville, IL (White County). The closest town of any size near me is Carmi.



knob said:


> Hello from Massac County. Where you located in Southern Illinois?


Your right, you are in REAL So IL. Cant get anymore south than Massac.


----------



## southern il 3d (Aug 15, 2009)

Marion, Ill here, your really not to far from Harrisburg, theres a good archery shop there, if you go in with a good addittude, and dont mind dealing with a women, she will do you right and get you set up. Ive been dealing with them for long time, I buy all my bows from them.


----------



## southern il 3d (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry, its called strickly outdoors, if your in Marion and try to deal with Dunns, good luck, hard to deal with them unless you have a couple of grand in your pocket or your one of the owners a-hole buddys, would never let them touch one of my bows again, made that mistake once, dang near ended in a law suit.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:  
I from carmi.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

*Crossville*



ILINIMUD said:


> I know just where Newton is. Still havent been able to pull the next state record Bass out of your lake up there. LoL
> 
> I live in Crossville, IL (White County). The closest town of any size near me is Carmi.
> 
> ...


Just so happens that my wife and I lived in little old Crossville back in 1986. She taught at the grade school and I taught at the high school. Small world


----------



## ILINIMUD (Dec 22, 2009)

thats pretty cool. there seems to be a lot of local guys on here. 

i was going to go to Strictly Outdoors monday. G5 website says they are a Quest dealer. i went to Dunns once,and that was enough.


----------



## Nubbin' Bucky (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey from WI.. Congrats on the doe!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT.... I'm from Junction,(GALLATIN COUNTY)


----------



## jasonj2008 (Jan 2, 2010)

hi from carterville il.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

any yall illinois boys bowfish?


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## ILINIMUD (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, i went with a Hoyt Turbohawk. The Pro Shop seamed like one of the best in the area to me. If anyone from the area is wondering iam buying it from Darren at The Bow Shop in Evansville, IN. Now i just have to decide whether i want to black it out or go camo. I put it on "lay-away" so i dont have it just yet.



ChaseBaker said:


> any yall illinois boys bowfish?


The guys over where i bought my bow are talking me into it, they are bowfishing fanatics. My wife really wanst to go too, so that will be awesome. I have an old stip pit right by me with virtually no pressure and TONS of carp and gar.


----------

